# SportsShooter Submissions: Pass or Fail?



## Rekd (Dec 26, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying to join SportsShooter for many months but haven't had the confidence. Here's some of my better stuff. Think it will pass?

http://photos.amusingscribe.com/sportsshooter


----------



## smlblk396 (Dec 26, 2010)

You did not put the option of what is it going to hurt. GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Rekd (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought about that. But I don't want to bug a SS member about sponsoring me until I feel it might be worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Dec 27, 2010)

Love the dirtbike shots.


----------



## Formatted (Dec 27, 2010)

Lose the live concert shots, this (A Musing Scribe Photos | SportsShooter) and the one of the Flamingo and you'll have a good chance! 

Your photography is good but the live concert shots aren't your best, the flamingo isn't what SS are looking for and nor is the bohek one.


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Lose the live concert shots, this (A Musing Scribe Photos | SportsShooter) and the one of the Flamingo and you'll have a good chance!
> 
> Your photography is good but the live concert shots aren't your best, the flamingo isn't what SS are looking for and nor is the bohek one.



Thanks for the tips. :thumbup:

I've taken those shots out. I've heard (read) they are ok with some "other than sports" related shots is why I put them in.


----------



## Formatted (Dec 28, 2010)

Rekd said:


> I've taken those shots out. I've heard (read) they are ok with some "other than sports" related shots is why I put them in.



When I was building my portfolio I was always told show images that represent you and your style of photography. If I'm looking at 12 images of your best work, you've got to think well does this represent the photographer.

8 good dirt bike images and then 2 random ones won't impress me as much as 8 dirt bike images!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken those shots out. I've heard (read) they are ok with some "other than sports" related shots is why I put them in.
> ...



Thanks, good point. I've got some good nature and landscape shots too, but wasn't sure of the ratio of sports-related to other stuff. I think I'll leave it out, so I put in some more motor/action sports shots. :thumbup:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2010)

:sigh: 

Nearly 150 views and only 4 votes. (not counting my "fail" vote  )


----------



## flea77 (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you read the requirements for SS? I mean really read them all? I ask because the actual photograph is only part of the equation and you are missing the rest completely.

Allan


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2010)

flea77 said:


> Have you read the requirements for SS? I mean really read them all? I ask because the actual photograph is only part of the equation and you are missing the rest completely.
> 
> Allan



Yes, I've read them a few times. 

Clean Backgrounds: It's action sports. It is what it is. Besides, mine are not that bad. I'd go as far as to say most of them are good.

Cropping Effectively: I think I've cropped these effectively.

Focus, Focus, Focus: Yup.

High Image Quality: I'm not the best critique of my own stuff, but I think I do ok.

Excellent Image Selection and Editing: See above. I think I do Ok.

Who Are You: This isn't my submission, this is where I ask my peers if my PICTURES are up to snuff. I've got a resume and several "personal profiles" already, and will make one specific for SS if I decide to try out.

Can You Write: I think so. I've been published in:

 --  ATVs / Offroading Guide at About.com _(The New York Times Company)_
 --  Big Musig Geek 
--  MX Affiliate Magazine
 --  ATV Magazine
 --  ATV Source Magazine
 --  Local Newspapers
 --  Local Lifestyles Magazine
 --  VerticalScope 
 --  Next2Eden
 --  Suite101 Media Motorcycles Feature Writer
 --  Sportster blog
 --  Creative Weblogging
 --  451Press LLC
 --  BlogCritics
 --  San Diego Offroading Examiner
 --  Press Release Committee American Sand Association 

^^^ Most of those were/are on-going gigs. I'm still doing writing/photography for About.com, newspapers, lifestyles magazine and some others.

Are You a "One-Hit-Wonder": Um, no.

So is there something else I missed? I'd really appreciate some _constructive_ criticism. 

"You're missing the rest completely" doesn't really say much.


----------



## flea77 (Dec 31, 2010)

I stand corrected then. Good luck to you.

Allan


----------



## Rekd (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not. If there's something I'm missing I'd like to know what it is so I can make myself a better photog.


----------



## ayeelkay (Jan 4, 2011)

I LOVE the surfing shots. Very clear, really makes you feel like you're there!


----------



## tenthumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

I voted pass.  I liked some of the pics a lot.  Some not so much.  Go for it.


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont now what the Sportsshooter criteria are but from any perspective there's a fair bit of improvement needed here,many of the backgrounds are cluttered and the cropping on some of the shots is way to wide leaving areas of blank space in the shot


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 20, 2011)

The surfing shots are very well-taken! 

The photo titled "Dew Tour Championship Las Vegas, FMX" is one of my favourites.


----------



## Fergsonfire (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wish you had posted this before November. I was a sportsshooter member and definitely would have sponsored you. You have some solid shots in there. I unfortunately did not renew my membership since I am active duty military and will not have the same amount of time I previously had while on shore duty. You should submit your work without a sponsor. From what I see you have more than enough solid work for them to welcome you.


----------



## SnapLocally (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you have potential, but part of fulfilling that potential is discerning the winning shots from the so-so shots. To be honest, I only saw two shots of of the 17 that I would've considered "worthy".


----------



## cedew (Feb 2, 2011)

What does joining SS do? What are the benefits?


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 2, 2011)

You need to crop tighter. There are some good moments in there, but they're almost all too wide.

Could use some more face, portraits, a couple more vertical shots and some more variety. 

I don't think they're bad, but I feel like they wont get you accepted. On the same token, I can't say that they wont... so hey, let me know how it goes. I'm interested on getting on there too, but I don't even think my stuff is good enough yet... and I do think I'm good (in the most non-partial way possibly, honestly). I just assume they're pretty difficult to get into.


----------



## Jeatley (Feb 2, 2011)

I love most of the shots.  I think about 5 of them are freaking great but that is just my opinion.  I think focus is a huge deal when it comes to sports stuff and exposure and I think you have both covered but what do I know!  I am still attempting to get published.  I have only been published twice and that was a while back!  I am attempting with a mini truck shoot I just did now!  Any thoughts on getting into the mags???


----------



## petereoin (Feb 4, 2011)

I think you also need to consider other [FONT=&quot]proficiencies[/FONT], editors want to know  that gathering complete and accurate caption information is part of your  routine &#8211; and something they can depend on. Including caption  information with every image says good things about your work habits.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 4, 2011)

petereoin said:


> I think you also need to consider other [FONT=&quot]proficiencies[/FONT], editors want to know  that gathering complete and accurate caption information is part of your  routine &#8211; and something they can depend on. Including caption  information with every image says good things about your work habits.



petereoin,

I'm a professional writer. I don't think adding a few captions will be a problem.  As I stated in an earlier post to this thread, this is not my submission. 



> Who Are You: This isn't my submission, this is where I ask my peers if my PICTURES are up to snuff. I've got a resume and several "personal profiles" already, and will make one specific for SS if I decide to try out.
> 
> Can You Write: I think so. I've been published in:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekd (Feb 4, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the crit. You're right, there are a few of those that I thought I was doing a service to by cropping some vision into them, but I think tighter will be better on most of them, like the trucks and the bikes that are not centered.


----------



## rtracyphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

Rekd said:


> flea77 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you read the requirements for SS? I mean really read them all? I ask because the actual photograph is only part of the equation and you are missing the rest completely.
> ...



it is what it is? What does that mean? So just because you're shooting sports and not a model you wouldn't move if the background sucks where you're shooting from? If you want to shoot from a particular spot and you look through the lens and see random crap in the background use your feet and move. 

As far as your photos go you're right your backgrounds aren't that bad but some of them aren't good either.



> Cropping Effectively: I think I've cropped these effectively.



Same with the backgrounds some are good some are bad. You missed the composition on some of these by cutting of body parts or not cropping out clutter in the backgrounds.



> Focus, Focus, Focus: Yup.
> 
> High Image Quality: I'm not the best critique of my own stuff, but I think I do ok.



Focus and image quality is good over all. Some of the WB if a few looks a little cool but thats more of a personal preference. 



> Excellent Image Selection and Editing: See above. I think I do Ok.



This area needs work. For a portfolio you want the best of the best you have period. You have some good ATV shots but they are all similar. Pick your favorite. For SS you need to get your portfolio down to 10.



> Who Are You: This isn't my submission, this is where I ask my peers if my PICTURES are up to snuff. I've got a resume and several "personal profiles" already, and will make one specific for SS if I decide to try out.



You're a good photographer. Im not going to say you're not. You obviously know how to get good exposure, focus, etc. This isn't what they are asking here. They want to know about you. This is the who, what, where, when, and why about you as a photographer. From the SS website "Maybe it's what kinds of assignments you like to shoot, or how long you've been in the biz, or what you're looking to get out of your SportsShooter.com membership."



> Can You Write: I think so. I've been published in:
> 
> --  ATVs / Offroading Guide at About.com _(The New York Times Company)_
> --  Big Musig Geek
> ...



Congrats on being published in those media outlets. Im sure you know this but writing an article is different from writing a caption. For a caption you need to tell everything about the photo (who, what, where, when) in about 2 sentences. If you you cant effectively do this then you are missing a critical part of photography. This is why they want to see captions with all your photos.  



> Are You a "One-Hit-Wonder": Um, no.



I dont think you're a one hit wonder. You have a wide variety of different photos from different events which is what they are looking for.


Here are some image specific things I see about the photos you had in the gallery.


1: lots of random people/ junk in background, I could get over the cluttered background but the big orange cone in foreground kills it. 
2: Cool shot but could have been composed a little better cant really tell whats going on.
3: Im assuming this is a shot of a race winner? Either way you cut off his feet. crop this in or take it out
4: crop out the truck bumper in the background
5-7: good shots but pick one
8: boring. its a guy sitting on a surfboard letting a wave go by
9: good shot
10: boring. I would take this one out. 
11-13: good shots but again pick one
14: missed the composition on this shot and cut off the feet. I wouldn't put this one in
15: cool shot but refer to what I said about 5-7
16: cool shot
17: you have better ATV shots take this one out.


Right now as this gallery sits I would say you wouldn't get accepted. I see about 5 photos that are good as they sit right now. I think if you fine tune the photos you have it would be better. Also, if these aren't the photos you were planning to use why would you ask if you would get in using these? Put together a gallery of photos you would actually use and then ask again.


----------



## Rekd (Feb 4, 2011)

Russell,

Excellent post. Thank you very much. The overall crit was very good, but I especially appreciate you taking the time to do each image individually. It's a great help and I will be referring back to this post as I work on these.

Again, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## rtracyphoto (Feb 5, 2011)

No problem. 

I think you're there as a photographer technically speaking (exposure, WB, focus, etc). There are just a few minor things that I pointed out before that you need to work on to get you over the top.


----------

